# Get Ripped While Maintaining Muscle Mass



## AnaSCI (Sep 29, 2003)

*Getting Ripped While Maintaining Muscle Mass *

This is a Strict Diet for 8 weeks. No CHEAT days, None. 56 days Straight. If you can't deal with it, then this isn't for you. If you can hang, The results will be Phenomenal. 

This is a Diet for someone who is in Shape, but just needs to lose those LAST few pounds of Stubborn fat. 

This diet will work ESPECIALLY for those with excess Fat in the lower abs, thighs, lower back area. 

Diet Guidelines: 

Avoid All starches, You don't need them if your goal is to get down to 4-7 Percent BodyFat. 

(1) Eat Tons of Green Veggies (Fiber) 

(2) Eat Lots of Healthy Fats ex. Steak, Flax Oil, E.v. OliveOil, Salmon, Fish Oils, etc. (Energy) 

(3) Eat TONS of Protein (Preserve Muscles) 

(4) DRINK 1 1/2 gallons of H20 a day AT LEAST. 

Avoid ALL fruit drinks, Juices, rice, breads. 

Eat carbos ONLY after a grueling Glycogen depleting workout. 

You will have Tons of energy from the Healthy Fats, Good digestion from the Fiber, and great Muscle Hardness and Protection from the Protein. 

Healthy Fats = Energy Protein = Muscle Hardness, Muscle Protection Fiber = Digestion, and various other health Benefits. 

Healthy Fats, Lots of Fiber, And TONS of Protein. That's the key. 

Not only will you DROP bodyfat while maintaing Muscle, but you will ALSO have an abundance of energy and your skin (complexion) will be looking great as well. 

Example of a Day 

(1) 3 servings of Whey/ 1 tablespoon of Flax Oil 
(2) 8 - 10oz London Broil Steak (Extra Lean)/ 1-2 cups Green Veggies. 
(3) Grilled Salmon/ 1-2 cups Green Veggies. 
(4) 3 servings of Whey/ 1 tablespoon of Flax Oil 
(5) 2 Cans of Tuna/ Chopped Onions/Celery/ 1 tablespoon of Safflower Mayonaise. 
(6) (Post Workout) MRP or 2 servings of Whey/10oz Orange Juice. 
(7) 8-10oz Extra Lean Steak/ 2 cups Veggies. 


Breaks Down to About: 

Protein 1.5 - 2 grams per lb of Bodyweight Fat .5 - .75grams per lb of Bodyweight Carbs (only post workout) 30-50 grams Fiber in the form of Green Veggies - As much as Possible. 

Supplements: 

Do NOT take ANY FAT BURNERS...why? They will Surpress your appetite TOO much, You need to eat every 2 hours. If you take a fat burner you won't be up to it. 

1 Multivitamin Extra Zinc 30 - 50mgs Fish Oil Caps Flax Oil Liquid 200mcg Selenium 800mgs Folic Acid 800iu Vitamin E 2grams Vitamin C 

WORKOUTS: 

Staying ACTIVE!! is the KEY. ALWAYSSSS stay Active. 

Lift 4 times a Week. Alternate Between Heavy Low Rep workouts, and High repetition Moderate Weight Workouts. 

Cardio, 4-7 days a week, Alernate Between 20 min High Intensity (Jump Ropes, Sprints) and Low intensity for 45min - 1hour (Walking, Light Jogging, Jumping Jacks (lol) ) 



This DIET is NOT easy by Any means, It takes proper planning a day ahead of time. (You have to have the Steaks/ Veggies/ Chicken/ Salmon, Thawed out Before cooking them, Put stuff in Tupper Ware..you Just have to be Prepared.) Be prepared to Go through at LEAST 1lb of lean Steak a day, and 10 servings of Whey Powder a day and TONS of Green Veggies a day. Be prepared to be going grocery shopping at least twice a week. 

This diet is not easy, But oh well, No one said this game is Easy. 

But Remember if you can stick through it for 8 Grueling weeks, You'll be Satified at the End with your Incredible Results.


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 20, 2004)

i finally found it, for guys who do not eat veggies(i myself being one of them)  take note of fda.gov or other health related place to get some serious supplements. but besides that, preparation to this is key. i will be starting this january first after getting all my ducks in a row.


----------



## 21.5GUNS (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice post Anasci. No doubt about it you WILL get ripped on this diet! The only thing I would do differently is to substitute in whole foods for the protein shakes. The digestive process required to metabolize whole foods will require more calories thereby yielding more fat loss.


----------



## Yardbuck (Apr 28, 2005)

hey how did the diet work out for you i just started it and am curious, i eat veggies though.


----------



## bigroid (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont understand why u cant use a fatburner with this diet(I did!!)
I used ephidrine with my diet and lost roundabout 30 pounds in 10 weeks dropping bodyfat from 12% to 4.2% and was able to eat whenever I want to,its all in your head!!And one Question:How far would u go to shred of that fat?,come on people!!


----------



## bigmark3d (Aug 16, 2005)

i have a question about this diet
 what can i substitute instead of the steak and salmon, I want to substitue with with chicken breasts and tuna or turkey, any insight would be awesome. Also can this be used as a cutting diet?


----------



## l3i0hazard (Aug 16, 2005)

Why would anyone forgo from including vegetables in their diet? Green vegetables especially broccoli and spinich make me feel amazing if I have them everyday for at least three days.


----------



## ben johnson (Nov 27, 2005)

i will start in about feb/march....rite after my next cycle....hope it makes me look as killer as it sounds...i will post pics b 4 i start and after....


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 9, 2005)

This may be a stupid question but can this be done in conjunction with a cutting/leaning cycle?

~A


----------



## swollen (Feb 16, 2006)

I use the 50/30/20 ratio to bulk up and stay lean and works very well with me.  50%carbs, 30% protein, 20% fat of course some of which are omega 3 fatty acids.  If you dont know how to figure the equation...  Take your body weight and multiply it by 14.25 this = (TCI) calorie intake per day.  Take that total and multiply it by 50% and divide it by 4 since there is 4 calories to every gm of carb and this equals the exact amount of grams of carbs per day.  Then take your TCI and multiply it by 30% and divide that total by 4, this = total gms of protein/day.  Take TCI and multiply it by 20% and divide that total by 9 and this = total gms of fat/day.  Try it if you like it is kinda hard to keep track of it for the first week or so but you start to get used to what amount is in many foods and it becomes much easier.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 16, 2006)

I like that new avatar anasci,is that symbolic? If it is does it have meaning????


----------



## Andrew (Feb 17, 2006)

*like Atkins*

This diet sounds just like Atkins to me except Atkins just eats 3X/day.  South Beach Diet is similar too as are many others that are not so famous.  It all boils down to eliminating carbs and revving up that metabolism with a vigorous lifestyle.  I'm doing Atkins right now post cycle.  I feel like a deprived starving person even though I'm eating plenty.  That means its working!


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 17, 2006)

,


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2006)

The best thing about my Atkins diet is that every meal has enough protein.  I would say 2/3 of everything I eat is an excellent source of protein.


----------



## shanetuff (Feb 27, 2007)

This diet is almost Identical to the ones I put people I train on.  Dont tell the payin people were they can find it!

The only change I make to the diet is a carb up day.  The carb up is every 7 days for the first half of the program.  After the half way it is moved out to 10 days.

check out the picks of this kid that just did it for 10 weeks


----------



## tordon (Mar 2, 2007)

shanetuff said:
			
		

> This diet is almost Identical to the ones I put people I train on.  Dont tell the payin people were they can find it!
> 
> The only change I make to the diet is a carb up day.  The carb up is every 7 days for the first half of the program.  After the half way it is moved out to 10 days.
> 
> check out the picks of this kid that just did it for 10 weeks



every time I see that pic shane it blows my mind, I'm changing my diet to the one posted by anasci as we speak..alot bigger protien to carbs ratio than i'm used too...just wondering though, alot of this is new some of it isn't, but where should I be at the end of the day in relationship to my BMR, should the calories eaten be less or more or equal to my BMR, are calories burnt from work or working out figured in, also carb up day, I know how I used to do it but the fat around my midsection I could never get rid of sugests I am not doing it right, my diet is old school and its time to change and get some decent results....


----------



## WetWork999 (Apr 9, 2007)

21.5GUNS said:
			
		

> Nice post Anasci. No doubt about it you WILL get ripped on this diet! The only thing I would do differently is to substitute in whole foods for the protein shakes. The digestive process required to metabolize whole foods will require more calories thereby yielding more fat loss.



What whole foods would you recommend?

~A


----------



## WetWork999 (Apr 9, 2007)

Additionally, is anyone else attempting this diet? I am getting my food ready and am going to give it a go next Monday if not the following Monday.

~A


----------

